# Pingen unter Pc und Laptop nicht möglich



## Thomas98 (9 Oktober 2022)

Hallo, Leute. Ich versuche eine Verbindung zwischen meinen Rechner(Windows10) und Laptop(Windows 11) herzustellen. Wenn ich von meinem Rechner aus, mein Laptop anpinge, dann kriege ich immer " Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung " (Siehe Bild).  Andersrum funktioniert der Ping aber, also von Laptop auf Rechner. Firewall habe ich auch schon geöffnet und hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert. 

Rechner ip : 192.168.78.1  

Laptop : 192.168.78.2


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2022)

Das ist bei W10 "normal". Man muss in den Einstellungen explizit freigeben, das der PC auf einen Ping antwortet. Ich stand auch schon vor dem Problem.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2022)

Schau mal hier, die Einstellungen unter Echoanforderung beachten.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tecchannel.de/a/amp/ping-antworten-unter-windows-aktivieren,3277941


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2022)

Hier auch noch eine Anleitung
https://www.zdv.uni-mainz.de/icmp-ping-in-der-windows-firewall-erlauben/


----------



## Thomas98 (9 Oktober 2022)

Das mit der firewall funktioniert bei windows 10 ich habs gerade getestet. Ich kann von meinem Laptop aus(Windows 11) ein ping zu meinem Rechner(Windows 10) schicken, aber immernoch nicht andersrum. Firewall einstellungen müssten passen. Ich hab die eingehnden Regel auf meinem Laptop(Windows11) auch geändert.


----------



## ChristophD (9 Oktober 2022)

nach dem Ändern den Rechner neu gestartet?


----------



## M-Ott (10 Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte vor langer Zeit einmal das gleich Problem.
Das Problem ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, folgendes: Windows 10 Pro ist die einzige mir bekannte Windows 10 Variante, bei der die "einfachen TCPIP-Dienste" nicht automatisch bei der Installation mitinstalliert werden.
Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Features ->Windows Features aktivieren oder deaktivieren - Häkchen bei "Einfache TCPIP-Dienste" setzen -> mit "OK" bestätigen


----------



## Gleichstromer (10 Oktober 2022)

Bei meinem Windows 7 Pro waren die Dienste standardmässig auch nicht installiert; Aktivierung geht auf gleiche Weise.


----------



## ducati (14 Oktober 2022)

wir hatten das Problem mit dem Ping zum PC letztens erst gelöst, in dem wir beim Privaten bzw. Gast oder Öffentlichen Netzwerk die "Netzwerkerkennung" sowie "Datei- und Druckerfreigabe" eingeschaltet haben...


----------



## ThomasGCH (15 Oktober 2022)

Es reicht auch schon, den Netzwerktyp von „Öffentlich“ auf „Privat“ zu stellen. Beim Typ Privat sind die Freigaben für Ping, etc. aktiviert. Bei öffentlichen Netzen nicht.


----------



## ducati (15 Oktober 2022)

ThomasGCH schrieb:


> Es reicht auch schon, den Netzwerktyp von „Öffentlich“ auf „Privat“ zu stellen. Beim Typ Privat sind die Freigaben für Ping, etc. aktiviert. Bei öffentlichen Netzen nicht.


jo, das geht aber nur, wenn das Netzwerk auch nen "Namen" hat, z.B. weil es nen Router oder Server oä. gibt. Wenn man nur 2 PCs mit nem Switch verbindet, kannst das nicht auf privat stellen.


----------



## WilburnKuhlman (14 Dezember 2022)

Sie können den Artikel lesen, der Ihnen helfen könnte, das Problem richtig zu lösen.


----------



## Tina44 (2 Januar 2023)

Und konnte  nun das Problem gelöst werden?


----------

